# Best primer for smooth wall?



## toddcla2002 (Apr 25, 2005)

What primer would you recommend for smooth wall? I have access to Sherwin Williams, Benjamin Moore, Cloverdale, Rodda, PPG, Pittsburgh, and Kelly Moore. I will be doing flat ceilings in this house that will be sprayed and then will brush and roll the walls with a high quality low sheen paint. I want to eliminate as many imperfections as I can. Thank you for your time and consideration!

~todd


----------



## Paintpimp (Nov 15, 2006)

Builders Solution primer/surfacer by SW


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

which one of those brands are you most comfortable,and proficient with ?


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

My favorite primer for flat new sheetrock is the hugely underated Pittsburgh SpeedHide Primer/Sealer for New Drywall

It won't "eliminate...imperfections" though
(Paint colors, it doesn't fill...lol)

I whip out the joint compound rather than relying ion a "high build" primer


----------



## sjm (Sep 15, 2006)

I think F&H master primer is real good stuff and lays the paint on beautiful.another one that we contractors don't like to hear or admit but HomeDepot Gripper is also a good primer.

If i am doing a repaint whole house,I will use F&H primer only because I happen to love their masterscrub paints and *semi *all grip for trim.

But if it's just a little job or a job in need of a good priming,Gripper all the way.


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

*Mr*

HomeDepot Gripper is also a good primer.


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

HomeDepot Gripper is also a good primer.

I will second that,it is the only paint I buy there and it sort of smells like new sneakers


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Gripper is good because it's real Glidden primer, not Evermore crap. It's basically a 1-2-3 clone.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

slickshift said:


> My favorite primer for flat new sheetrock is the hugely underated Pittsburgh SpeedHide Primer/Sealer for New Drywall
> 
> It won't "eliminate...imperfections" though
> (Paint colors, it doesn't fill...lol)
> ...


We have using speedhide --6-411and 6-2 for many yrs and my father before me. Excellent product. brush, roll or spray.:clap:


----------



## 98mustangguy (Sep 6, 2007)

You could try Sherwin prep rite maybe not sure if it is for new drywall as i mostly do exterior but the few times I used it it was super runny and leveled right out perfectly smooth.


----------



## Burpaz Painting (Mar 2, 2007)

if you can afford it, use benjamin moore fresh start acrylyc, seals very good that you can save paint, dries fast, the paint runs beautiful, or cheaper 1 2 3 zinsser, is pretty good too


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

You're asking about leveling properties in primer? Sanding it is the best way to make it smooth.


----------

